# Will this mulching blade work?



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

I still use my grandfather's now nearly 30 year old mower and I love it (its kinda my thing). Only problem is the max HOC is 3" and it is a bag-only type mower. I was looking at getting a 2nd blade to always have a sharp one on reserve and came across a mulching blade that would fit the mower. Would this work? Is the blade the only thing that I need in order to use this mower to mulch?

I'll attach a photo of the blade and a link to my mower. Thanks for the help!

Current blade:


New blade:



Mower:
http://www.newhavenpower.com/toro26622Bagger.html


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

If you take out the bag, does the flap fold down and cover the opening? If it does... that makes it a "mulching" mower. The blade you linked, if it fits your mower, should be a decent mulching blade. I use something similar. :thumbsup:


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

Yep, when I take the bag off the door closes completely. I read somewhere that this mower can only be used as a bagger. I did try using it to mulch last year with OK results but I wasnt using a mulching blade either.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Yeah the blade should make somewhat of a difference. It did for me. I actually used a hi lift blade for mulching. Then I switched it back to a mulching blade for the leaves in the fall.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=919&hilit=blade


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

In the link you provided to the mower, it says that mulching is an option. Research what it takes to make it mulching (most likely the blade). I've used a Gator mulching blade in the past and it makes a difference than the regular mulching blade my toro came with.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

I think what that description meant was that back in 1990 they sold a mulching kit accessory for this mower. I've never seen one.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Here is the mulching kit. Adjust the serial number to ensure it is correct. It looks like a blade and a plug.

https://www.toro.com/en/parts/partdetails/?id=2024


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

I think i had the kit confused with the side discharge attachment. Im just going to get the Gator mulching blade and see how it goes!


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

If the mower is intended and designed for bagging you may have some headaches with clumping and windrowing. I have always (going back to when I was a boy) had better luck discharging the clippings and then running over the clumps to recut and break them up. The baffling(and blade) has to be compatible to keep the clippings in the blade zone long enough to cut them up.

One thing I would look for is blades that have the FB and MB marks on them. The FB is Fisher Barton who make most of the blades for the big boys. The MB mark means the blade is MarBain Bainite(bainite a grain configuration species in the steel resulting from austempering and the Mar refers to martensite another grain species) a proprietary austempering process. I notice that Oregon highlights that their blades are austempered but I don't know they are made by FB.

http://www.fbblades.com/replacement-mower-blades
http://www.fbblades.com/uploads/2017%20LaserEdge%20OEM%20Announcment%20-%20Press%20Release_Final%20-%20101817.pdf

If I were doing what you are, I would stick with stuff directly from the manufacturer to make sure that the blade design and the deck will play together nicely. I think this might be more important in those heavily shaped vacuum cleaner style decks.
The mulching kit may have/need some kind of space occupying plug.

Yes I know I am overthinking all this. But you have to remember, my lawn is two years away from even THINKING about a reel mower. So I have been investigating what is possible with rotaries. I think I will start a thread about that.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

I tried the link but says page not found under Toro. So its not as simple as just changing the blade? I'm not the most mechanical.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

As Ware says we aren't building pianos. I am not saying you shouldn't try it. But if you can find the correct Toro built kitting for it and the Toro selected blade it is likely to work better. I could see it just clogging with the wind tunnel vacuum deck.
You won't know till you try.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

I have mulched with it before, but with the regular non-mulching blade. It really only clumped when the grass was a little damp. If I can get my hands on the actual mulching kit Id definitely get it! Any idea on where to find that?


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

I am not familiar with this mower but my experience on ebay has been that I have found things that were much rarer and more arcane than this mulching kit. I think if you watch ebay long enough you can find anything. Your Toro dealer ought to be able to help you.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

MarkAguglia said:


> If I can get my hands on the actual mulching kit Id definitely get it! Any idea on where to find that?


If what @g-man is correct, then you need

Model #: 59181
Mulching Kit

https://www.jackssmallengines.com/jacks-parts-lookup/manufacturer/toro/attachments/59181-mulching-kit-21-vacupower-lawnmowers/plug-blade-assembly

^^ just get the plug and get the mulch blade you posted earlier.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

I'll have to maybe research what the plug does seeing as the rear door closes without the bag on. In looking at that diagram I don't have that blade stiffener on my mower either.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@MarkAguglia check the serial number of your mower. Serial numbers are used to mark when they did a design change.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

g-man said:


> @MarkAguglia check the serial number of your mower. Serial numbers are used to mark when they did a design change.


Hoping to get this resolved so I can mulch this spring!

So based on eReplacement parts, I don't see that my particular serial # has a mulch plug available. Other serial #'s of the same mower model do.

My serial # is 0022598

https://www.ereplacementparts.com/search_result.php?q=Toro+26622

Maybe the rear door is different on the others? Does this imply that I should be able to just get a mulching blade? Guess I just want to be sure I don't mess up the mower in any way. What do you think?


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

Also came across this which makes me nervous.

https://www.lawnsite.com/threads/toro-gator-blades.429372/

Now, that isn't my exact mower, but I do have BBC.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The toro websites list:

Model #: 59181
Mulching Kit

for the 26622 with that serial number range. Now finding and buy it at a decent price might not be easy. Buying a new mower might make more sense.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

g-man said:


> The toro websites list:
> 
> Model #: 59181
> Mulching Kit
> ...


I just don't really understand it. Why would I need this plug kit if the rear door closes completely and I'm already able to mulch? (albeit I've only done so with the original high lift blade on). I've used the mower without the bag on several times and it was fine, just obviously didn't mulch perfectly but that's because of the blade.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

g-man said:


> The toro websites list:
> 
> Model #: 59181
> Mulching Kit
> ...


I found this in the manual today. Maybe a blade really is all I need?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

If there is no discharging grass and the blades are falling right they're cut I call that mulching. My push mower came with a closed side (discharge chute was included but I never used it) and I put a mulching blade on it. The manual called that mulching.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

Bought a gator mulching blade. Maybe it'll work maybe it won't.


----------

